# Bussit > Turun paikallisliikenne >  Havaintoja ja uutisia Turun ja seudun liikenteestä - kesä 2013

## Waltsu

22.4.2013 astuvat kesäaikataulut voimaan ja torilla vaihdetaan joidenkin linjojen lähtöpaikkoja. Ykkönen tulee lentokentältä torille jatkossa Aurakatua ja pysähtyy ruotsalaisen teatterin ovella, josta Ihalan linja siirtyy Yliopistonkadulle. Lentokentälle ykkönen lähtee Eerikinkadulta palvelutoimiston ovelta. Ykkösen nykyiset tolpat Eerikinkadulla ovat jatkossa linjojen 4, 6, 9 ym. käytössä. Ruissalon lähtö siirtyy Vienolan paikalle, ja Vienola siirtyy pykälää taaemmas.

Poistuvia lähtöruutuja voi tutkailla esim. tästä kuvasta eteenpäin kelaamalla (välikevennyksenä kuvia Korppolaismäen suunnalta).

----------


## Waltsu

Niin se kesä koitti ja toripysäkkejä vaihdettiin - kuvakavalkadi alkaa tästä.

Näihin liittymätön havainto: Linjan 18 aamussa Muurinen 107 (Lahti 402, entinen Keskuslinjan nro 4).

----------


## Eira

Miten sataman ja Kauppatorin väliä kulkevat ykkösen vuorot (laivojen tulo- ja lähtöaikoina) kulkevat nyt Kauppatorin tulo- ja lähtöpysäkin välin? Ennen ne joutuivat tyhjänä ajamaan "kunniakierroksen" Wiklundin korttelin ympäri.

----------


## Waltsu

Samalla lailla kuin ennenkin kiertävät ykköset Wiklundin korttelia eli Jalohaukkaa. Huiliminen kierrosten välillä lienee nyt helpompaa, kun Yliopistonkadun varressa on paremmin tilaa kuin Kauppiaskadulla.

Katukuvaan on ilmestynyt kilpailevan kaupungin huvipuistoa mainostava bussi. Ja siihen tehtäväänhän sopii hyvän matkaa Tampereen suunnassa majaansa pitävä Turkubussin teli-Vest nro 9.

----------


## Waltsu

Partiolaiset marssivat Turun keskustassa sunnuntaina 5.5. ja sehän aiheutti järjestelyjä myös bussiliikenteelle. Poikkeusreittikuvakavalkadi alkaa tästä.

----------


## Waltsu

Torin laidalle on Aurakadulle ja Eerikinkadulle asennettu aikataulunäyttöjä. Enää ei siis tarvitse mennä palvelutoimiston ikkunoita tiirailemaan, kun haluaa selvittää vaikkapa seuraavaa Uittamon tai Jyrkkälän lähtöä.

----------


## 034

Itse oisin laittanu Scalan tuohon Leffaan- bussin tilalle. En vanhaa volvoa..

----------


## helleh

Teli-Scala ei ois mahtunu tuohon näyttöön. Ois keula tai peräpää jääny ruudun ulkopuolelle.  :Wink:

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Oletteko panneet merkille, että SL 823 ja 828 liikkuvat nykyisin tilaajaväreissä? Tosin eipä tuo nyt enää mikään iso asia ole, yllättävän paljon vanhempaa kalustoa on maalattu keltaiseksi. Hyvännäköistä ja siistiä, vaikka alkuun minäkin olin vastustavinani yhtenäistä väritystä.

----------


## Waltsu

Keltaisiksi ovat muuttuneet myös Muurisen 138, Nyholmin 68 sekä Citybussin 17.

Keltaiseksi on syntynyt TuKL 33, ja hänellä on myös kaksossisar nro 32.

Keltaista näkyy nykyään myös Auran suunnalla, sillä Valtasen Liikenteen linja Turku-Aura-Pöytyä-Oripää siirtyi TLO:n hoitoon 3.6.2013. Linjalla on nähty keltaisista ainakin SL 314 ja 315. Myös Turkubussin viitonen on tällä linjalla nähty.

----------


## miksu

Lisäksi Nyholmin 62 saanut tilaajavärit, 75 on menossa maalaukseen kuin myös Jalon 27.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Ja nyt näyttää siltä, että SL-Scaloja maalataan oikein urakalla keltaiseksi. Ei taida ensi kevään jälkeen olla Turussa montaa perinteistä Savonlinjan väristä autoa, kun Säffletkin saavuttaa 15 vuoden iän, ja muuttuvat yhdessä hetkessä täysin käyttökelvottomiksi Turun liikenteeseen.

----------


## bussifriikki

> [---]kun Säffletkin saavuttaa 15 vuoden iän, ja muuttuvat yhdessä hetkessä täysin käyttökelvottomiksi Turun liikenteeseen.


Millä linjoilla nuo kulkevat näin kesäisin?

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Eivät kulje millään linjalla, näkyvät olevan Rieskalähteentien tallin takana jonossa.

----------


## dreamy83

Ja tasataksalla sitten aloitetaan seutuliikenteessä ensi kesästä lähtien. Onko kellään tietoa, ketä tuosta lippujärjestelmän hankinnasta on valittanut? Se on nyt yksi syy tuohon tasataksaan, että valitus on jätetty. Itse pidän tasataksaa selkeänä, mutta sen miinuspuoli on lyhyiden matkojen kallistuminen Turussa. Kokonaisuutena uudistus edelleen tervetullut, sillä nykytila on aivan liian sekava ja myös kallis seutualueilla matkustajalle.

----------


## Waltsu

Virusmäentien vesijohtotyö on päättynyt 21.6., joten 14 ja 15 ajavat sillä seudulla kuten kuuluukin.

Nyholmin 84 ei ole enää Hair, vaan on Jesus Christ Superstar.

----------


## dreamy83

Turkuun sähköbussi kokeiluun.

http://www.ts.fi/uutiset/kotimaa/511...+sahkobussilla

Mielenkiintoinen kokeilu, mutta ilman raiteita tuokin on mielestäni vain puolittaista puuhastelua  :Very Happy:

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Turkuun sähköbussi kokeiluun.
> 
> http://www.ts.fi/uutiset/kotimaa/511...+sahkobussilla
> 
> Mielenkiintoinen kokeilu, mutta ilman raiteita tuokin on mielestäni vain puolittaista puuhastelua


Lisää tietoa sähköbussikokeilusta JLT:n sivuilla:

http://www.turku.fi/public/default.a...3&nodeid=11916

----------


## Waltsu

Ja kolme sähköbussiaiheista kuvaa täällä. Bussin pysähtyy-teksti taitaa olla italiaksi.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Ja kolme sähköbussiaiheista kuvaa täällä. Bussin pysähtyy-teksti taitaa olla italiaksi.


Näemmä sama kuin Porvoossa.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Ja kolme sähköbussiaiheista kuvaa täällä.


Erityisesti tähän kuvaan huomioni kiinnittyi. Miksi ihmeessä Turussa kaikki pitää olla toisin? Trollikkaankin ovat laittaneet kolme virroitinta katolle, kun muualla riittää vain kaksi...  :Wink:

----------


## Waltsu

Down By The Laituri -kaupunkifestivaali on jälleen kerran vallannut Itäisen Rantakadun pakottaen linjat 14, 15, 55 ja 56 ajamaan Linnankadun kautta. Poikkeusliikenne alkoi 24.7. ja jatkuu 28.7. asti. Kuvia Linnankadulta ja Myllysillalta tästä alkaen.

Kamerani huomasi myös, että Borenpuiston pysäkki on tilapäisesti siirretty rakennustyömaan portin kohdalta Linnankatu 33:n eteen.

----------


## Waltsu

Andersson on siirtänyt VEZ-158:n pääkaupunkiseudulta Turkuun ja on numeroinut sen kolmoseksi.

SL 962 on teipattu Ruissalon kylpylän mainoksin.

Koulupiirien muuttumisen takia parin koululaislinjan reittiä on rukattu: 74 ajaa Varissuolta Nummenpakan koululle ja 223 ajaa Jäkärlästä vain lyseolle asti.

----------


## JSL

Koska muuten Lehtisen Jari on ruvennut Kyrön suuntaan ajamaan?

----------


## jltku

Kesäaikataulujen tullessa voimaan siirtyi Vanhan Tampereentien liikenne TLO:lle, kun Valtasen Liikenne lopetti. Vanhan Tampereentien kautta ajetaan Liedon asemalle, Auraan, Riihikoskelle, Pöytyälle ja Oripäähän. Itse en tunne tarkkaan näitä reittejä, varmaan jokin voi mennä Kyrön suuntaan. Ja tämän liikenteen vuorot ovat Turkubusilla siis Jari Lehtisellä ja SL-Autolinjoilla.

----------


## JSL

Juu just noita 222-tien vuoroja meinasin. Kiitos tarkennuksesta. Tuleekin mielenkiintoista kun 14 ja 15 ensi kesänä jatkavat Liedon asemalle. 
http://turkubus.fi/index.php?id=24 Onko tää Loimaa-Turkukin TLO:n kautta vai oma urakka/reittilupa? 
Jakakaa vaan omaksi ketjuksi jos on tarvetta..

----------


## Waltsu

Kakkoslinjalta bongasin Anderssonin auton numero 2, joka pääkaupunkiseudulla on ollut numerolla 55. Alunperin se oli HelB 9804.

----------


## JuTa

> Juu just noita 222-tien vuoroja meinasin. Kiitos tarkennuksesta. Tuleekin mielenkiintoista kun 14 ja 15 ensi kesänä jatkavat Liedon asemalle. 
> http://turkubus.fi/index.php?id=24 Onko tää Loimaa-Turkukin TLO:n kautta vai oma urakka/reittilupa? 
> Jakakaa vaan omaksi ketjuksi jos on tarvetta..


TLO/Leiniön Liikenne Oy voitti Aura-Oripää suunnan vuodeksi. Loimaan reitin voitti Lehtisen Linja Oy eli ei ole TLO:n liikennettä. Tämä linja poikkeaa myös Kyrön torille. Lukuvuoden aikana reitillä operoivat SatLi ja Vuorinen.

----------


## Waltsu

TuKL 25:n mainos on vaihtunut saaristokaupungista vakuutusyhtiöön.

Lehtisen Linjan kalustoon on ilmestynyt pari "Ilaria" - ILA-451 ja ILA-452. Scanioita ovat, mutta mallinimiä en lähde arvailemaan (varmaankin OmniJotain).

----------


## Waltsu

TuKL 29 mainostaa samaa yhtiötä kuin TuKL 25, mutta eri näkökulmasta.

----------


## Waltsu

Hämeentiellä pysäkkejä 116 T-sairaala ja 64 Keskikatu ollaan rakentamassa esteettömiksi.

Onkohan tämä auto pahasti myöhässä ja eksyksissä? Linjatunnuksen O4 perusteella kyseessä on Matka-Autojen vuoro Piispanristin, Sorron ja Hovirinnan kautta Voivalaan, lähtenyt Puutorilta joskus 1980-luvulla...

----------


## tsv56

Ajovuorossa ollut bussi ajoi ojaan Raisiossa torstaina alkuillasta noin 40 metriä Haunistentien risteyksestä Turun suuntaan.
http://www.ts.fi/uutiset/kotimaa/536...tukset+muualla

----------


## Waltsu

Itse sain tiedon tästä ojaanajosta näyttötauluista, joita on asennettu Savonlinjan autoon nro 980 kaksi kappaletta. Mainosten lomassa näkyi ruutu, jossa oli uutisotsikot ja lähipäivien sääennuste.

----------


## 034

> Itse sain tiedon tästä ojaanajosta näyttötauluista, joita on asennettu Savonlinjan autoon nro 980 kaksi kappaletta. Mainosten lomassa näkyi ruutu, jossa oli uutisotsikot ja lähipäivien sääennuste.


Alkaa kuulostaa jo HSL alueesta. Vielä kun tiedote olisi tullut virallisia tietä. Eli joukkoliikennetoimiston kautta. Kuten HSL tiedotteet.

----------


## Waltsu

Nyholm 51 on Liedon Säästöpankin värinen.

25.9. Citybus 23 linjalla 195.

----------

